# Here's a fav in the islands.



## wasabi (Aug 31, 2004)

*Mochi-Nori Chicken

1 bag (40 0z.) boneless, skinless chicken thighs
2 cups cornstarch
2 T. Nori Komi Furikake
Oil for frying

Marinade:
1/3 cup mochiko flour
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup shoyu
2 eggs, beaten
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 stalks green onion
1 T. mirin

Cut each thigh in half. Combine marinade ingredients and marinate chicken overnight in refrigerator. In a bowl, mix together cornstarch and furikake. Dredge chicken in cornstarch and furikake mixture. Deep fry until chicken is cooked. It's ono!
*


----------



## fng_3887 (Aug 31, 2004)

yup...this recipe is awesome....i make the same thing and a similar one called mochiko chicken


----------



## Psiguyy (Aug 31, 2004)

Have you ever heard of Nori Chicken?  It's a local favorite in Hilo on the island of Hawaii.  I've never had it anywhere else and if a local didn't tell me about it, I would never have known.  

As far as I can tell, it's mochiko chicken cut into thumb sized pieces, wrapped with nori, and slowly deep fried.  I love it.  Excellent hot and cold, so it's terrific for picnics.  

I dip the strips of nori in the mochiko chicken marinade before I wrap the pieces.  The mochiko marinade keeps the nori from unraveling.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 1, 2004)

*Nope, never had it, but it sounds delish. Thanks, gonna try it.*


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 1, 2004)

The first time I had it, a guy originally from Hilo had a friend of his bring it over.  The guy brought a cake box full of the stuff.  I wanted to eat more, but didn't want to eat his "stash."  Nori Chicken is addictive.  Your recipe is very similar and I bet the flavors are about the same.


----------



## Claire (Sep 5, 2004)

Lived in Hawaii for many years, you guys are making me homesick.  I live in an area where I cannot even get sushi.  I bought all the equipment to do it myself, but it's kind of a party thing, and couldn't find enough people to eat it on a bet, so haven't tried it yet.  I really, really miss the ethnic diversity when it comes to food since I moved to the midwest.  Others go to Chicago for the shopping; hubby and I immediately start looking for kinds of food we cannot get here, Dubuque or the QC.  And there are lots!


----------



## Shellygloo (Sep 11, 2004)

*What is...?*

Please help...I don't know what these things are...I know what nori is, at least the sheets that I wrap sushi in.  

Nori Komi Furikake 
mochiko flour 
shoyu 

Hey Claire, I know what you mean by small town!  I have to go an hour away to Columbus, Ohio to get my "supplies".  The Kroger in town carries lots of ethnic ingredients now, but mostly the processed sauces and things like that.  They're also very expensive.  To get the real things, in decent quantities, and at decent prices, I have to go to the Asian stores.

That Nori chicken sounds great...if anyone has a recipe I would appreciate it.

Thanks! Shelly (transplanted from Foodnetwork.com board)


----------



## Claire (Sep 11, 2004)

I am lucky enough to have an Asian grocery in Dubuque (half hour away).  It is run by an older Vietnamese couple, and the wife cooks in a small restaurant (maybe a dozen tables for two or four at a crunch, 50 people would max it out) on one side of a townhouse type arrangement.  During the week she makes 'Chinese' food for the locals who frequent the area (it's near the courthouse).  But weekends she serves up Thai and Vietnamese food.  Through a doorway is an oriental grocery that has not only oriental, but also caters to the Hispanic workers in the area.  One aisle has all the Mexican products you can imagine.  The other three aisles have Japanese, Thai, Vietnamese, Chinese, Indian, you name it.  Dozen kinds of rice.  On one side of the room are glass fronted fridges with various kinds of produce, on the other are the kinds of chest freezers you buy for your house.  Each have a combination of hispanic and asian ingredients.  We don't go often; maybe every month or two.  I guess it's a sign of life in the midwest that I don't think in three years hubby and I have ever met another person who has been in the restaurant or bought products from the shop.  WE love it!!!!


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: What is...?*



			
				Shellygloo said:
			
		

> Please help...I don't know what these things are...I know what nori is, at least the sheets that I wrap sushi in.
> 
> Nori Komi Furikake
> mochiko flour
> shoyu




Furikake is a condiment that's put on rice.  It's usually sold in jars or plastic bags.  The major component is chopped up nori (seaweed sheets).  Usually included are salt, sometimes msg, sesame seeds, other flavorings including bonito, shrimp, etc.  There are different versions depending on the flavors of the ingredients, but the one thing that does not change is that all of them have nori.  

Mochiko Flour is usually sold in a white box with blue printing that's about the size of a cornstarch box, or in bags.  Another name in the market is Glutinous Rice Flour.  

Shoyu is the Japanese word for Soy Sauce.


----------



## Shellygloo (Sep 13, 2004)

Thank-you for the information!!!


----------



## fng_3887 (Sep 13, 2004)

the best shoyu i use is Aloha Shoyu.....its the bestest one


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 13, 2004)

fng_3887 said:
			
		

> the best shoyu i use is Aloha Shoyu.....its the bestest one



LOL.  I've seen this with my own eyes.  Hawaii transplants flying to the mainland or rather back to the mainland with 4 gallon cases of Aloha Shoyu and coolers packed with who knows what.


----------

